# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته بیوتکنولوژی

## پزشکی تبریز

*سلام دوستان.
آیا میشه توی رشته بیوتکنولوژی مستقیما در مقطع دکترا شروع به تحصیل کرد؟مثه رشته های پزشکی و داروسازی؟*

----------


## Doctor

رشته بیوتکنولوژی یک رشته کاربردی و میان رشته ای مهندسی علوم است که قلمرو آن حداقل ۳۳ حوزه تخصصی علوم را در برمی گیرد. این رشته در کشور ما از سال ۱۳۷۸ در دانشکده علوم دانشگاه تهران در مقطع دکترای پیوسته ارائه می شود.
این رشته از سه مرحله کارشناسی، کارشناسی ارشد و دکتری تشکیل شده است که دانشجویان در مرحله کارشناسی پس از گذراندن موفقیت آمیز۱۳۲ واحد دروس مشترک معرفتی- نظری، علوم پایه، پزشکی، مهندسی و مبانی بیوتکنولوژی به اضافه آموختن زبان انگلیسی در حد ۵۵۰ نمره تافل و آشنایی کامل با یک زبان برنامه نویسی کامپیوتر در صورتی که معدل آنها در هر نیمسال تحصیلی ۱۵ باشد، می توانند وارد مرحله دوم یعنی مقطع کارشناسی ارشد شوند...

برای مشاهده ادامه مطلب اینجا کلیک کنید.

----------


## پزشکی تبریز

*پس نمیشه به صورت مستقیم رفت به دکترا!مرسی بابت پاسخگویی جناب دکتر!*

----------

